#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Фильм «На благо всех существ: Необычайная жизнь Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче»

## Konchog Sherab

*
«На Благо Всех Существ. Необычайная жизнь Гарчена Ринпоче»*
Фильм-история о тибетском монахе, который своим альтруизмом и мужеством подобен Ганди, Нельсону Манделе, Матери Терезе, Далай-ламе. От урбанистических пейзажей Нью-Йорка до удалённого места отшельничества на горе Лапчи в Непале, где медитировал известный йог Миларепа. Несколько лет режиссёр Кристина Лундберг путешествовала с Ринпоче по всем странам и континентам, запечатлевая на плёнку его жизнь и учения.
Фильм наполнен живыми историями, рассказанными самим Гарченом Ринпоче, многочисленными интервью с великими учителями, историческими материалами и завораживающими кадрами о людях и местах, благословлённых Ринпоче во всём мире. Этот фильм никого не оставляет равнодушным, по отзывам, он поменял жизнь многих людей. Те, кто уже увидел его, говорят, что сам фильм является глубоким учением, и несомненно несёт благо всем существам.
Премьера фильма состоялась в марте 2011 года в Лос-Анджелесе. С тех пор фильм был показан на нескольких фестивалях на территории Северной Америки. Благодаря пожеланиям многих учеников Гарчена Ринпоче теперь этот фильм доступен и на русском языке. Перевод был осуществлён при поддержке фонда «Сохраним Тибет». Пусть это принесёт благо всем.


Фильм на английском языке с русскими субтитрами. Также в ДВД включены дополнительные материалы, в том числе учения по махамудре и дзогчен, дарованные Кьябдже Гарченом Ринпоче в разных святых местах. Текст этих учений, а также 37 практик бодхисаттв на русском языке содержатся в буклете ДВД.

Трейлер фильма можно посмотреть здесь: http://rutube.ru/video/76d3695c3b63d...628f5f1917f63/

Чтобы приобрести ДВД, звоните +7 (926) 903-59-59 или пишите на info@drikung.ru
Также фильм можно приобрести в интернет-магазине Dharma.ru

*Все средства от продажи ДВД направляются в благотворительный фонд Southwest Buddhafield Endowment Fund, поддерживающий Буддийский институт Гарчена в Аризоне.*

Производство Garuda Sky Productions, USA
На английском языке, русские субтитры.



*Кьябдже Гарчен Триптрул Ринпоче*
родился на Крыше мира, в Тибете. Царь признал его реинкарнацией великого ламы. В возрасте семи лет его возвели на трон. И с тех пор он был погружен в монастырскую жизнь, обучение и медитации.Но однажды всё изменилось раз и навсегда. Пришли завоеватели, началась война. Он боролся, чтобы защитить свой народ, свою страну, правду. Он провёл в тюрьме 20 лет в самом расцвете сил. Сейчас его называют Бодхисаттвой, одним из величайших йогов и наставников нашего времени, живущим ныне святым, однако он выходит за рамки любых ярлыков и говорит на вселенском языке любви. Он видит благую основу в каждом и побуждает нас развить в себе лучшее, что заложено в человеке. В 15 странах на трёх континентах Гарчен Рипоче открывает сердца и пробуждает умы. Его знают и уважают великие учители традиции Дрикунг Кагью и десятки тысяч последователей по всему миру.

----------

Цэрин (20.04.2021)

----------


## Николас

Сколько мантр в Буддизме? В фильме говорится о 150млн мантр. Если перевести в книги нормального размера по 150 листов в каждой (300стр.), получится 10.000 книг. Это фейк? Или правда?

П.С. Я считал, что одна мантра помещается в одну строку. (условно).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сколько мантр в Буддизме? В фильме говорится о 150млн мантр. Если перевести в книги нормального размера по 150 листов в каждой (300стр.), получится 10.000 книг. Это фейк? Или правда?


Может и правда, а может и метафора. Теоретически количество мантр неограничено.

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Сколько мантр в Буддизме? В фильме говорится о 150млн мантр. Если перевести в книги нормального размера по 150 листов в каждой (300стр.), получится 10.000 книг. Это фейк? Или правда?
> 
> П.С. Я считал, что одна мантра помещается в одну строку. (условно).


Николас, если есть возможность, пересмотрите ролик о фильме ещё раз. Кьябдже Гарчен Ринпоче рассказывает о своей практике использования молитвенного колеса, в котором содержится большое количество мантр, нанесённых на *микроплёнку*. Микроплёнка — это 16-мм киноплёнка, на которой до появления цифровых систем хранения данных в США и многих других странах хранились архивы библиотек и просто документы. После появления компьютеров так конечно тексты хранить перестали.
Однако некоторое время назад ученики Ламы Сопы Ринпоче разработали технологию нанесения мантр на такую микроплёнку путём фотоэкспонирования со специальной матрицы. Мантры в результате напечатаны шрифтом высотой в десятые доли миллиметра, и в ручном барабане их действительно могут поместиться сотни миллионов.
Даже в современных тибетских молитвенных барабанах с бумажными роликами мантр может поместиться несколько десятков тысяч, на одной строке умещается 50-100 мантр:

----------

Vladiimir (23.02.2014), Балдинг (20.04.2021), Влад К (21.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (21.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014), Эделизи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Может и правда, а может и метафора. Теоретически количество мантр неограничено.


См. ответ выше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Может и правда, а может и метафора. Теоретически количество мантр неограничено.



Как это неограночено?!! :EEK!: 

P.S. Я что то пропустил в Буддизме.

----------


## Николас

> Николас, если есть возможность, пересмотрите ролик о фильме ещё раз. Кьябдже Гарчен Ринпоче рассказывает о своей практике использования молитвенного колеса, в котором содержится большое количество мантр, нанесённых на *микроплёнку*. Микроплёнка — это 16-мм киноплёнка, на которой до появления цифровых систем хранения данных в США и многих других странах хранились архивы библиотек и просто документы. После появления компьютеров так конечно тексты хранить перестали.
> Однако некоторое время назад ученики Ламы Сопы Ринпоче разработали технологию нанесения мантр на такую микроплёнку путём фотоэкспонирования со специальной матрицы. Мантры в результате напечатаны шрифтом высотой в десятые доли миллиметра, и в ручном барабане их действительно могут поместиться сотни миллионов.
> Даже в современных тибетских молитвенных барабанах с бумажными роликами мантр может поместиться несколько десятков тысяч, на одной строке умещается 50-100 мантр:


Я не имею в виду технологию записи мантр, меня попразило такое количество их.  Тогда вопрос: Что такое мантра?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

<<Даже в современных тибетских молитвенных барабанах с бумажными роликами мантр может поместиться несколько десятков тысяч, на одной строке умещается 50-100 мантр>>

 вот и пусть будут традиционными.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как это неограночено?!!
> 
> P.S. Я что то пропустил в Буддизме.


Раз каждый будда может проявляться как бесчисленное множество нирманакай, теоретически, и мантр может быть бесчисленное множество. Просто, я думал, вы спросили о разных мантрах, в фильме же речь шла как я понял, о мантрах Мани.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> <<Даже в современных тибетских молитвенных барабанах с бумажными роликами мантр может поместиться несколько десятков тысяч, на одной строке умещается 50-100 мантр>>
> 
>  вот и пусть будут традиционными.


Они уже и так нетрадиционные, я не думаю, что для молитвенных барабанов серийного производства мантры сейчас печатают с помощью традиционных деревянных досок. А посему всё равно на чём печатать,на бумаге или микроплёнке, мне так кажется.

----------


## Николас

Беру калькулятор. Не знаю, сколько было Будд всего, взял примерно 30. Жили они здесь в среднем 70 лет.Итого: 30X25550= 766500дней. Берем те же 150 млн мантр, делим на протяженность жизни всех Будд:150.000.000 : 766500 = 196 мантр. (8 мантр каждый час, днем и ночью.). Каждый Будда выдавал в день, начиная с дня рождения и до смерти, без выходных. Абсурд?

----------


## Николас

> Раз каждый будда может проявляться как бесчисленное множество нирманакай, теоретически, и мантр может быть бесчисленное множество. Просто, я думал, вы спросили о разных мантрах, в фильме же речь шла как я понял, о мантрах Мани.


Так что же такое МАНТРА? Какую роль она играет в Буддизме?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Беру калькулятор. Не знаю, сколько было Будд всего, взял примерно 30. Жили они здесь в среднем 70 лет.Итого: 30X25550= 766500дней. Берем те же 150 млн мантр, делим на протяженность жизни всех Будд:150.000.000 : 766500 = 196 мантр. (8 мантр каждый час, днем и ночью.). Каждый Будда выдавал в день, начиная с дня рождения и до смерти, без выходных. Абсурд?


Вы что же, не поняли? В фильме шла речь о 150 мантрах «Ом мани падме хум», которые находятся в барабане, а не о 150 миллионах разных мантр.




> Так что же такое МАНТРА? Какую роль она играет в Буддизме?


Мантра это специальные слоги для созерцания. Мантры бывают разные и используются по-разному, как в сутрах, так и в тантрах.

----------

Влад К (21.02.2014)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Так что же такое МАНТРА? Какую роль она играет в Буддизме?


Это довольно обширный вопрос. И в двух словах в интернете никто Вам не объяснит, читайте книги, коих множество.

Вкратце: в буддизме существуют так называемые йидамы — божества, образ которых является опорой для медитации. Во время медитации используется текст, в котором описаны стадии зарождения йидама, далее — чтение его мантры и стадия завершения.
При медитации на йидама очищаются наше тело — мы визуализируем себя в виде данного божества; наша речь — мы повторяем мантру этого йидама, и наш ум, т.к. он занят визуализацией, и концептуальные мысли не возникают.

Так что учите матчасть, благо книг сейчас предостаточно.

----------

Алик (23.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Они уже и так нетрадиционные, я не думаю, что для молитвенных барабанов серийного производства мантры сейчас печатают с помощью традиционных деревянных досок. А посему всё равно на чём печатать,на бумаге или микроплёнке, мне так кажется.



бумага (т.е дерево) - 1 из пяти элементов.

какая ступа вам больше нравится- из камня, земли, цемента или предпочитаете из пластика?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Беру калькулятор. Не знаю, сколько было Будд всего, взял примерно 30. Жили они здесь в среднем 70 лет.Итого: 30X25550= 766500дней. Берем те же 150 млн мантр, делим на протяженность жизни всех Будд:150.000.000 : 766500 = 196 мантр. (8 мантр каждый час, днем и ночью.). Каждый Будда выдавал в день, начиная с дня рождения и до смерти, без выходных. Абсурд?


и как вы только до буддизма докатились?

----------


## Николас

> и как вы только до буддизма докатились?


Да вот, докатился, столкнулся с непонятками, спрашиваю... Я не буддист, просто турист. Шастаю по религиям, смотрю что, где, как... Задаю вопросы. Кстати, спасибо всем за терпение и ответы на мои вопросы конкретно, а не отсылая к куче книг.

----------


## Николас

[QUOTE=Цхултрим Тращи;658870]Вы что же, не поняли? В фильме шла речь о 150 мантрах «Ом мани падме хум», которые находятся в барабане, а не о 150 миллионах разных мантр.

Фильм 6:30, русский перевод. Речь идет о 150млн. мантр. одной мантре или множестве - не понятно, но, если речь идет об одной мантре, то какая разница, одна мантра записана на барабане, или повтореная миллионы раз? Можно было бы записать одну мантру, но крупным шрифтом, так, что бы мощно, сочно доходила до ВЖС. И потом. Мантра - это звук, а барабан ...?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> бумага (т.е дерево) - 1 из пяти элементов.
> 
> какая ступа вам больше нравится- из камня, земли, цемента или предпочитаете из пластика?


Какой именно из пяти элементов (земля, вода, огонь, ветер и пространство) — это дерево?

Пластик и цемент тоже состоят из пяти элементов, вообще-то.

----------

Ашвария (22.02.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

я имею ввиду элементы по традиции нагци. 
дерево, огонь, металл, вода и земля

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> я имею ввиду элементы по традиции нагци. 
> дерево, огонь, металл, вода и земля


Как у бонпо и у китайцев что ли? А остальные элементы недостаточно традиционные? По мне так периодическая таблица элементов великого даосского алхимика Мэн Цзеле ничем не хуже пяти элементов у бонпо. Пластмассы — это органические полимеры, а значит, они тоже относятся к элементу «дерево», если уж на то пошло.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

я не думаю, что какая либо традиция может быть недостаточно традиционной. 
что касается пластиковых ступ и мани корло, то пройдёт какое то время, и это тоже станет традиционным.

что касается вышеупомянутого бона, то разве не они изобрели это чудо, молитвенные барабаны?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> что касается вышеупомянутого бона, то разве не они изобрели это чудо, молитвенные барабаны?


Не знаю, кто изобрёл. Но логика по определению традиционного-нетрадиционного мне не очень ясна, одним словом.

----------


## Pasha

Никто не знает,  где микропленку достать с мантрами, для трех с половиной сантиметрового барабана?

----------

